# Outlast oder Amnesia?



## Monalye (9. September 2013)

Welches der beiden Spiele würdet ihr besser finden, ist Outlast nicht nur ein Amnesia-Klon?

Amnesia gibt's noch bis 19 Uhr um 20 % billiger, also um 12,79 auf Steam... Outlast gibts um 18,99

Ich würde eher zu Amnesia dentieren, diese "Marke" kennt man schon, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2013)

Es kommt darauf an, auf welche Art von Horror man steht:

Outlast ist mehr der Horror der Spannung aufbaut und diese dann in einem Erschreck- und Schock-Moment entlädt. Also du machst eine Tür auf und plötzlich springt dich was an, deine Spielfigur schreit vor Schreck, du läufst davon und es verfolgt dich.
Während es bei Amnesia irgendwie anders ist, es eher kaum solche Erschreck-Momente gibt, sondern die Spannung konstant gehalten wird. Es ist schwer zu erklären. Sie sind sich teils sehr ähnlich, unterscheiden sich aber dann doch.

Wenn man Horror-Fan ist und Amnesia 2 wird genauso gut wie der erste Teil, dann würde ich sogar sagen: Sowohl Outlast als Amnesia kaufen  Ich hab beide schon gekauft


----------



## Monalye (9. September 2013)

ich hab auch gerade Amnesia gekauft, auch um die Aktion auszunützen. vielleicht hol ich mir doch Outlast auch noch... sehr lang scheint Amnesia nicht zu sein, bei 5 GB Größe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ich hab auch gerade Amnesia gekauft, auch um die Aktion auszunützen. vielleicht hol ich mir doch Outlast auch noch... sehr lang scheint Amnesia nicht zu sein, bei 5 GB Größe


 Öhm... Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass man aus der GB-Größe die ungefähre Dauer eines Spiels deuten könnte... 

Aber davon mal ab, bei den meisten Indie-Spielen, die sich um die 15 - 20 Euro Verkaufspreis bewegen, kannst du von ungefähr 5 Stunden Spiel +/- ein Paar Zerquetschte ausgehen. 10 Stunden und mehr wie bei "Dead Space 3", sowas ist eher selten.

Persönlich würde mir das Outlast mehr zusagen, da mir Amnesia zu surreal ist. Der Horror vom Erstem kommt "realer" vor, was wohl auch mit dem Setting zu begründen ist. Momentan aber bin ich vom Schock-Horror abgekommen, nach Highspeed-Racing (Trackmania 2: Canyon) gehts erstmal wieder zurück ins Action-Adventure-Fach mit "Assassins Creed 3".


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2013)

Outlast finde ich sehr authentisch, was das ganze Setting anbelangt und kann schon sehr an den Nerven zehren.
Hilflos ist man in beiden Spielen, da man am besten wegläuft und sich versteckt, wenn man verfolgt wird und wie Shadow_Man schon erwähnt hat, hat man in Outlast halt mehrere wirkliche Schockmomente.
Spannung finde ich, ist jetzt nicht nur in Amnesia permanent vorhanden, sondern auch in Outlast und da ist man oft auch froh, wenn man mal ein Plätzchen zum "Verschnaufen" findet.

Fazit - Beide Spiele haben zwar einige Gemeinsamkeiten, heben sich aber auch durchaus voneinander ab und sind jeweils für sich ziemlich cool. Wenn man Horror mag, holt man sich also beide Titel


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. September 2013)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent hatte auch nur ein paar GB Größe, war aber doch relativ lang. 8-10 Stunden hatte ich da glaube ich beim ersten Playtrough dran gehangen. Ich hab mich aber natürlich auch nur sehr langsam bewegt 
Outlast ist wohl recht kurz, laut einigen Tests nur um die 4 Stunden. Trotzdem ist es teurer als Amnesia. 

Ich würde aktuell eher zu Amnesia tendieren, was aber hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass Teil 1 großartig war  
Letztendlich werde ich mir irgendwann beide Spiele holen, allerdings wohl erst in einem der zukünftigen Sales. Werde Amnesia morgen zusammen mit einem Kumpel anfangen, d.h. Ich muss es mir noch nicht selber kaufen. Und Outlast ist mir noch zu teuer 

Bin mit aber sicher, dass beide Spiele großartige Unterhaltung für Horror-Fans bieten.


----------



## Monalye (9. September 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent hatte auch nur ein paar GB Größe, war aber doch relativ lang. 8-10 Stunden hatte ich da glaube ich beim ersten Playtrough dran gehangen. Ich hab mich aber natürlich auch nur sehr langsam bewegt
> Outlast ist wohl recht kurz, laut einigen Tests nur um die 4 Stunden. Trotzdem ist es teurer als Amnesia.
> 
> Ich würde aktuell eher zu Amnesia tendieren, was aber hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass Teil 1 großartig war
> ...



Das neue Amnesia ist aber noch bis 19 Uhr um 20 % verbilligt auf Steam, ich hab' es um etwas über 12 Euro gekauft. Ich hab es auch schon vorab runtergeladen, bin sehr gespannt darauf.
Amnesia the Dark Descent schaffe ich nur mit Komplettlösung, wo ich eine besonders gute gefunden habe http://www.mogelpower.de/cheats/dl.php?id=36547&pf=99
... habs mir ausgedruckt... 39 Seiten


----------



## golani79 (9. September 2013)

Oh, Preload is verfügbar - na dann, gleich mal den Download für A Machine for Pigs gestartet


----------



## chbdiablo (9. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Amnesia the Dark Descent schaffe ich nur mit Komplettlösung


 
Weil das Spiel sonst zu schwierig ist, oder weil du soviel Angst hast, dass du erstmal lesen musst was auf dich zukommt?


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. September 2013)

Die ersten Tests zu Amnesia sind gemischter Meinung. 
Scheint aber leider nicht an TDD ranzureichen. Liegt wohl daran, dass das Spiel nicht von Frictional kommt  Aber die entwicklen ja im Moment auch ein neues Horrorspiel, da kann man sich also schon mal drauf freuen 
Die Spielzeit vom neuen Amnesia scheint auch nicht so dolle zu sein. Aber naja gruseln tuts wohl schon, immerhin


----------



## Monalye (10. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel sonst zu schwierig ist, oder weil du soviel Angst hast, dass du erstmal lesen musst was auf dich zukommt?



Weil das Spiel zu schwierig ist, ich verlaufe mich hoffnungslos in der Burg, genauso würde ich ohne die Auflösung nie so viele Zünder usw. finden


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2013)

Zerstört eine Komplettlösung bei so nem Spiel nicht die Spannung?

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es ja gerade darauf an, sparsam mit dem Zeug umzugehen, weil man eben auch nicht weiß, wieviel man noch findet bzw. finden wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2013)

Bei 4players gab es jetzt auch Tests zu beiden:

Test zu Outlast
Test zu Amnesia - A Machine for Pigs


----------



## golani79 (11. September 2013)

Hab Outlast soeben durchgespielt - hier ein kurzes Fazit, das ich auch in nem anderen Forum gepostet hab:



> So, bin jetzt auch mit Outlast durch - f*** .. das Spiel ist ziemlich intensiv!
> 
> Insgesamt sehr gut gemacht. Wer Horror - auch wenns gescriptet ist - will, ist hier an der richtigen Adresse.
> Auf der einen Seite will man gar nicht zu lange spielen, auf der anderen bleibt man dann aber doch in dem Irrenhaus kleben.
> ...



Kontra bei 4 Players --> erhöhtes Herzinfarktrisiko .. lol ..  
Aber wo er recht hat ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. September 2013)

Ich hab heute 5 Stunden A Machine for Pigs gespielt und kann mich dem, was im 4players-Test steht so ungefähr anschließen. 
Durch bin ich allerdings noch nicht, schätze mal 1-2 Stunden müssen noch gespielt werden. 

Im Vergleich zu TDD ist es ein Rückschritt. Die Rätsel sind anspruchsloser, es gibt weniger Gegenstände mit denen man interagieren kann und das Spiel schafft es insgesamt nicht das gleiche Panikgefühl zu vermitteln, dass man in Teil 1 hatte. Stimmungsvoll ist es aber in jedem Fall 
Außerdem gibt es kein Lampenöl und kein Laudanum mehr, was ich schade finde, da TDD so einen gewissen Survival Flair hatte, der AMFP fehlt.

Der Fokus liegt mehr auf der Story, die aber durchweg fasziniert und in den Bann zieht, obwohl sie sehr kryptisch rüber gebracht wird.
Schreckmomente sind seltener, aber dafür sehr intensiv. 

Ich bin daher bisher insgesamt bisher zurfrieden und gespannt, wie die Story zu Ende geführt wird


----------



## Monalye (11. September 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab heute 5 Stunden A Machine for Pigs gespielt und kann mich dem, was im 4players-Test steht so ungefähr anschließen.
> Durch bin ich allerdings noch nicht, schätze mal 1-2 Stunden müssen noch gespielt werden.
> 
> Im Vergleich zu TDD ist es ein Rückschritt. Die Rätsel sind anspruchsloser, es gibt weniger Gegenstände mit denen man interagieren kann und das Spiel schafft es insgesamt nicht das gleiche Panikgefühl zu vermitteln, dass man in Teil 1 hatte. Stimmungsvoll ist es aber in jedem Fall
> ...


 
Ich finde schon direkt beim ersten Teil (Amnesia:  A Machine for Pigs) nicht raus... herunten geht nur eine Tür auf, im Badezimmer wurde mir mal kurz schwindelig, genauso geht oben nur eine Tür auf, die beiden anderen sind zu... und die die aufgehen... ja, sind schön... und nu?  Mit der Notiz "... between my bedroom and my office" kann ich nix anfangen, is ja alles zugesperrt 
Werd' wohl wieder eine Komplettlösung suchen müssen, dabei würd ichs so gerne ohne schaffen, bin wohl zu blöd dafür


----------



## chbdiablo (11. September 2013)

Treppe rauf, den Kinderlauten folgen. Die kommen ziemlich deutlich von oben, schau dir mal die Decke genau an.


----------



## Monalye (11. September 2013)

Dem Internet sei Dank, hab ich jetzt herausgefunden, das ich an der Schnur die da runterhängt ziehen muss, damit die Dachbodentreppe runter kommt, das kann ja noch heiter werden, wenn ich sowas schon übersehe... 
Möcht ohne Lösung weiterkommen, aber wie ich seh, wird das schwierig


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Dem Internet sei Dank, hab ich jetzt herausgefunden, das ich an der Schnur die da runterhängt ziehen muss, damit die Dachbodentreppe runter kommt, das kann ja noch heiter werden, wenn ich sowas schon übersehe...
> Möcht ohne Lösung weiterkommen, aber wie ich seh, wird das schwierig


 
Ist eigentlich aber wirklich nicht so schwer  
Meistens musst du dich nur gut umschauen, dann ergibt sich das weitere Vorgehen meist von allein. Das Journal zu lesen ist auch praktisch, da steht ab und an drin was aktuell dein "Quest" ist.


----------



## Monalye (11. September 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich aber wirklich nicht so schwer
> Meistens musst du dich nur gut umschauen, dann ergibt sich das weitere Vorgehen meist von allein. Das Journal zu lesen ist auch praktisch, da steht ab und an drin was aktuell dein "Quest" ist.



Stimmt, jetzt nach ein wenig "Eingewöhnungszeit" find ichs fast ein wenig einfacher als TDD, oder hab' ich mehr Glück, ich bin gerade in der Kirche angekommen und hab' alle Rätsel bis dahin ganz alleine lösen können 
Mir gefällts momentan besser als der erste Teil, das mit dem Zunder und dem Lampenöl war für mich doch ein wenig nervend, ich find das neue besser


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt nach ein wenig "Eingewöhnungszeit" find ichs fast ein wenig einfacher als TDD, oder hab' ich mehr Glück, ich bin gerade in der Kirche angekommen und hab' alle Rätsel bis dahin ganz alleine lösen können
> Mir gefällts momentan besser als der erste Teil, das mit dem Zunder und dem Lampenöl war für mich doch ein wenig nervend, ich find das neue besser


 
Ist auch deutlich einfacher 
Mich stört der fehlende Survivalaspekt eher ein bisschen. Aber das Spiel ist halt hauptsächlich von ChineseRoom und die hatten eben einen anderen Fokus.


----------



## Monalye (11. September 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist auch deutlich einfacher
> Mich stört der fehlende Survivalaspekt eher ein bisschen. Aber das Spiel ist halt hauptsächlich von ChineseRoom und die hatten eben einen anderen Fokus.


 

Obwohl ich ja sagen muss, das ich jetzt unter der Kirche, ist wohl eine Gruft mit lauter Käfigen, die Hosen gestrichen voll hatte... erst die Geräusche und dann wurde ich auch noch von einem Schwein verfolgt... alter Schwede *Angstschweiß-wegwisch*


----------



## Monalye (11. September 2013)

looooooooooool ich bin gerade in Amnesia gestorben, ich wurde von einem Schwein zerhäckselt.... o m g ich glaub' ich lass es für heute, ich schlaf sonst nächtelang nicht mehr *KRASS*


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2013)

Am 13. September kommt noch so ein Spiel:
Huntsman: The Orphanage

Ob es was taugt, weiß ich nicht, da muss man erst mal abwarten


----------



## Monalye (13. September 2013)

falls jemand das Glück hatte, Amnesia ohne zu Sterben zu schaffen, hier mal ein Bild der bösen Schweinchen aus der verzwickten Aua-Perspektive... hier waren es glecih 2 Stück, die mich ins Eck gejagd hatten, wo ich nimma raus kam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem nicht vorstellbar ist für mich, das irgendwer das Rätsel mit der Zentrifuge und dem Vorhängeschloss ohne Hilfe aus dem Internet geschafft hat... da wär ich im Leben nicht alleine drauf gekommen


----------

